# Saddle made for a skinny butt!!!



## couchcanoodle (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi there,
Quick rundown of my situation. Was riding a Selle Royal Viper (stock saddle), now riding a Selle San Marco Aspide Arrowhead ti (for the prostate cut-out). Problem is that my butt has no natural padding, so my sit bones ache on this saddle. Any skinny guys have advice on an ergonomic saddle with just enough padding to make up for what my rear is lacking???

Thanks!

PS- I would prefer a saddle with a synthetic cover, fwiw.


----------



## KSF666 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Yep I do!!*

I use the specialized body geometry saddle its the best saddle I have used up to date kept me pain free even on our long club rides 85+ miles.


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

selle italia slr. i know they use leather, not synthetic, and they have very very little padding. that being said, im the skinniest guy on my team, and i ride an xp. it just fits my butt. yea, you get a great feel of the road, but i find it the most comfy saddle ive sat on and ridden over 10 miles (compared to fizik arione, stock bonti, specialized alias, a few others). the lack of padding means you should invest in a good pair of shorts, and you will have no problems. i have 1 pair of crappy shorts i like to use on the trainer, but the rest of my shorts have good chamois in them and i dont have any problems. give one a try, they flex alot and support u well and they are just comfy.


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a bony butt myself and am just trying out the Specialized Toupe, which is a CF saddle with Ti rails that has a small amount of padding with I believe a synthetic cover (or is it some kind of leather? not 100%sure). I only have about 200 miles on it so far, I was actually a silly boy and bolted it on my bike the night before the MS150 as I got it for a steal at their little expo thing but I didn't have any soreness issues from the saddle at all and so far I am quite enjoying it.

Specialized have this little pad thing that you sit on to measure the width of your butt or something like that to determine what width saddle you need and even though I have am on the skinny side I needed the wider one, which was a little surprising to me.


----------



## couchcanoodle (Jan 2, 2003)

CC09 said:


> the lack of padding means you should invest in a good pair of shorts, and you will have no problems


Well the nicest shorts I use are a pair of PI Microsensor bibs. These help some, but alas my bum still hurts even on this chamois. Thanks much for the tip though.

On a different note...Anybody have any experience with WTB or Terry Saddles? I'm a bit hesitant to try a fizik saddle due to the lack of a cutout or channel. Maybe someone has some input on those saddles as well (in respect to pressure against the prostate area)

Thanks!!!


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

couchcanoodle said:


> Well the nicest shorts I use are a pair of PI Microsensor bibs. These help some, but alas my bum still hurts even on this chamois. Thanks much for the tip though.
> 
> On a different note...Anybody have any experience with WTB or Terry Saddles? I'm a bit hesitant to try a fizik saddle due to the lack of a cutout or channel. Maybe someone has some input on those saddles as well (in respect to pressure against the prostate area)
> 
> Thanks!!!


I have a Terry Fly (well, actually a friend is test-riding it). It was good, but I found it got wide a little too abruptly for my taste. I ride a Koobi Silver (they don't make them anymore, I don't think) that is about the same width, and flares more gradually, which works better for me.

The Fly is nicely padded--but not too soft. It is not a particularly narrow saddle, though. I'm a big guy, and tend to go with saddles that are a tiny bit on the wide side, and this one's width was good. It actually chafed my upper legs, which is a completely different issue. If you have narrow sit-bones (which you might not, as alluded to by another poster), you definitely want to try one before shelling out for it if you can.


----------



## PeatD (Jun 24, 2005)

*fizik aliante:*

I like my fizik aliante, enough that when it broke in a crash (t-boned a car), I bought a new one. It has a synthetic cover with a bit of padding--if I press my thumb down on the cover is does press down about a half inch--but is otherwise stiff w/ carbon body and rails. I've never ridden a saddle with the cutout, so I can't compare.

edit: I just got back from a 100 miler, and though my arms and lower back were sore, my butt was fine.


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

I find myself in the same place. I to am a skinny butt rider who cant find anything suitable. Its not that they chaff but my sit bones are so bruised after just 40 miles. The soft tissue on my butt is fine but the bone feels bruised. Ive tried an SLR, a Arione and am currently trying a Spec Toupe. The Toupe seems to be the best so far but after 2 hours i battered by the thing. All these saddles were recommended to me for exactly my problem. This saddle thing is a very personal thing indeed.


----------

